# Sweating Ball Valves



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are there any tricks to sweating in a ball valve? Should you open, close or part way open the valve? I have sweated in gate valves and always removed the stem.

Thank you


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

open valve, REMOVE HANDLE


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

In addition, I try to cool the valve ASAP with wet rag when I'm done.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Usually I sweet with the valve open. Their have been a couple situations where for one reason or another I did it with it closed. I never had a problem either way. What you do not want to do is work the valve while it is hot.
I don't know why you would remove the handle?


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

I open the valve and wrap a wet rag all over it.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'll open the valve, remove the handle and wrap the valve with a wet rag. I'll also not move the valve until it has cooled.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

We sweat ball valves with the valve fully open to prevent pressure buildup on the supply side and a blow-off before the solder has fully set.

As far as taking the handle off? No, just be careful not to torch the darn thing or the rubber will melt off.

Not working it while it's hot? I can see that, but we do. I don't think the ball gets quite hot enough to expand and damage it, but I guess safe is better than sorry. Good luck


----------



## Buckeyetech (May 4, 2007)

I just open the valve. I've never seen the need to take the handle off. Never had any leaks from the ball either.

Go Buckeyes


----------

